# USA vs Wales



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

An extremely even match (on paper). The bookmakers can't figure this. Can you?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Whatever the score, football and fans are the losers because of fucking FIFA.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Here's what I've told friends



> Hey my tiny little country of Wales is taking on the imperialist might of the USA in the World Cup Soccerball Pro-League Global Knock Out Competition in 90 mins! Go Wales!
> 
> Also: fuck the World Cup, fuck FIFA, fuck Qatar and big up the Iran team for refusing to sing the national anthem in support of the protesters in their country.


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2022)

Will every game thread go down this path? Looking forward to this game. It’s great to see wales play in the WC for the first time in my life.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> Will every game thread go down this path? Looking forward to this game. It’s great to see wales play in the WC for the first time in my life.


It's hard to ignore the utter shame of the tournament, the people who died, the corruption, and the trampling of human rights.

That said, I'll probably be as hypocritical as just about every one else and watch the Wales' games. But at least I'll be honest enough to admit it.


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> It's hard to ignore the utter shame of the tournament, the people who died, the corruption, and the trampling of human rights.
> 
> That said, I'll probably be as hypocritical as just about every one else and watch the Wales' games. But at least I'll be honest enough to admit it.



I’m not disagreeing with the sentiment. But there is a specialised thread just for that subject.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> I’m not disagreeing with the sentiment. But there is a specialised thread just for that subject.


I think I'm entitled to offer my opinion on a thread abut my country's upcoming game. I had no problem ignoring England's game, but this is different.

Plus I thought I'd spell out my stance before the usual critics weighed in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> It's hard to ignore the utter shame of the tournament, the people who died, the corruption, and the trampling of human rights.
> 
> That said, I'll probably be as hypocritical as just about every one else and watch the Wales' games. But at least I'll be honest enough to admit it.


I wont lie I'll watch it, begrudgingly, but I'll be more excited for this one than the England one, which I caught the second half in the pub. But not sure il watch the other matches which I'll probably enjoy more ( Spain v Germany for example.)

I hate this WC cos it's making me a bit hypocritical


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> An extremely even match 9on paper). The bookmakers can't figure this. Can you?


2 - 1 to USA!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

And none of this is the same without our Badgers which makes me sad.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> And none of this is the same with out our Badgers which makes me sad.


Yes, his presence is going to be much missed...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Whatever the score, football and fans are the losers because of fucking FIFA.


i think it's going to be a great game.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, Wales is a small nation, granted. However,  the soccer talent and tradition is way deeper in Wales than in the US. US didn't even make the tournament last time around. The US is far from a "power" in World Cup play.  There is an argument to be made that we are, in fact, the underdog in this match...


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

IMO everyone commenting on how great a particular goal is should be obliged to evaluate it in terms of the number of deaths it was worth. Then, at the end of the tournament, we can work out if it has broken even.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2022)

Tricky to call this one. Maybe Wales' experience from the last two euros may give them the edge.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Can't the game be decided on who sang the national anthem the loudest?


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2022)

farmerbarleymow was that you in your seagull outfit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

What a fucking anthem.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2022)

]


editor said:


> Can't the game be decided on who sang the national anthem the loudest?


Seeing the emotion on the Welsh fans faces made me weepy.


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 21, 2022)

I think americas experience at this level of football is going to tell.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ]
> 
> Seeing the emotion on the Welsh fans faces made me weepy.


I turn into a blubbering wreck whenever I hear my countryfolk singing that anthem.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> I think americas experience at this level of football is going to tell.


that does not bode well for USMNT


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Have I enjoyed the first ten minutes? No, I have not.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2022)

That was a hell of a reaction save by Hennesey


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)

The USA are quite good though, but very clinical

No doubt they have been at the same kind of regime that Drago went through in Rocky 4


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 21, 2022)

Martin sheen had a word a while back, they are gonna smash it


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Dirty fuckers, the USA. Still keep this up and they'll have a sending off or two.

#crossesfingers


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

With 2 yellow cards and some questionable missed calls, the U.S. isn't happy with the ref early on here.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

From the first 20 minutes, I'm not sure Iran have too much to worry about


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Didn't realise that's George Weah's lad. Wish we'd been able to persuade Alfie Haaland's son to play for the land of his birth


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Love the look of the bucket hatted Red Wall!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Didn't realise that's George Weah's lad. Wish we'd been able to persuade Alfie Haaland's son to play for the land of his birth



They've a good gene pool to pull from - Claudio Reyna's lad in on the bench.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

An awful lot of Americans I've met literally have no idea where Wales (or what it is).

But today I've learnt that 5 out of 6 of the first US presidents were of Welsh descent. I love soccerball commentary trivia!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> An awful lot of Americans I've met literally have no idea where Wales (or what it is).
> 
> But today I've learnt that 5 out of 6 of the first US presidents were of Welsh descent. I love soccerball commentary trivia!


When I went to New York a local I got talking to and asked me where in England I was from had never heard of York, despite her city being the new one.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> An awful lot of Americans I've met literally have no idea where Wales (or what it is).
> 
> But today I've learnt that 5 out of 6 of the first US presidents were of Welsh descent. I love soccerball commentary trivia!


I've a strong enough geography backround to know exactly where Wales is and its sovereignty


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Maybe that goal will wake up Wales...

#strawsgrasped


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Dammit. I had Pulisic for first goal..


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2022)

Good goal. Come on Wales, play up.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I've a strong geography backround. I know exactly where Wales is and its sovereignity


That's lovely to hear. But I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Great goal tbf


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

No idea why that was a card.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

If we're going to get yellow cards for perfectly legal challenges we really are fucked.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2022)

This could get away from the Welsh quite easily here.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

It was a foul, a tackle from behind and his right foot took the guy first. Soft yellow but it wasn't a legal tackle imo


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Nov 21, 2022)

Shame they don't do live coverage of the half-time 'team talk'.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

You could cheer yourself up with the USA soccer guy Wales T-shirt...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> You could cheer yourself up with the USA soccer guy Wales T-shirt...
> 
> View attachment 352407


I didn't want to make that "all-too-obvious" wise crack about "Whales"


----------



## 1%er (Nov 21, 2022)

I've got everyone here in the bar supporting País de Gales (Wales in Brazilian Portuguese)


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2022)

Better start to this half


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I didn't want to make that "all-too-obvious" wise crack about "Whales"


I actually really like some of their shirts. Especially these two (I'd never wear one though, I just like ideas)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2022)

Loved the very visible 'Fuck Off' from Rob Page there on the replay of the bench when Bale was fouled.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyway, enough derail.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

This is a big game for both teams. I'm happy no matter the outcome, tbh. I am rooting for USA, however...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Far better this from Wales. But Bale and Ramsey looking rusty.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 21, 2022)

WTF is a defensive line break?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Wtf is a defensive line break?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

Maggot said:


> WTF is a defensive line break?


I didn't see it but I'm assuming a pass that goes between centre back and full back and allows a wide player to run on to it behind the defensive line


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I actually really like some of their shirts. Especially these two (I'd never wear one though, I just like ideas)
> 
> View attachment 352411View attachment 352412


Would Americans get "Three Lines on a Shirt"?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Would Americans get "Three Lines on a Shirt"?


no


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> no


It's a drugs thing.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

Wales are looking better with a higher press, but they still seem directionless and too static in the last third.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> no


So it would be brilliant marketing, if it weren't for the market.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Would Americans get "Three Lines on a Shirt"?


Dunno but he's also on twitter where he americanises the game and people join in. 



			https://mobile.twitter.com/usasoccerguy?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

This is MUCH better


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2022)

Good game this


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

COME ON WALES!


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

Penalty to wales


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2022)

Get in there.


----------



## Mation (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes!!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2022)

Phew!!


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2022)

Bale 👍


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Nov 21, 2022)

That was stressful!


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 21, 2022)

ENTER THE FUCKING DRAGON


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Gareth


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> ENTER THE FUCKING DRAGON


I'd rather not tbh

Great pen. A draw would be decent here.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Nov 21, 2022)

A Spanish mate once told me they pronounce Bale “ballet”. Every time I see him I say “ballet ballet ballet” in a shit Spanish accent in my head. It’s really fucking annoying.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Who's all these booing fuckers?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Who's all these booing fuckers?


American 'fans'


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Fasten your seatbelts:


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Can you stop posting shit tweets boss, if I wanted to see what US Twitter thinks I'd be following them. And on Twitter.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I've a strong enough geography backround to know exactly where Wales is and its sovereignty


When my cousin worked in San Francisco she told her workmates she wasn't looking forward to the length of the flight back to England. They asked her why she didn't drive back instead.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Can you stop posting shit tweets boss, if I wanted to see what US Twitter thinks I'd be following them. And on Twitter.


I just posted Wales' goal, tbf.  I'm just using the sources I have...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Fucking cunt of a foul


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

There's a bit in the Welsh anthem that is very similar to the "how wonderful life is" line from _Your Song_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2022)

Game of two halves


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

Well one team have looked decent today...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Well, I'm happy with that. Second half was something to relish. CYMRU AM BYTH!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Well one team have looked decent today...


both teams looked good...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

the bookies predicted a tie, so there it is...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> the bookies predicted a tie, so there it is...


I don't give a shit about what the bookies think. Fuck gambling.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2022)

I think Wales are through. They'll beat Iran to give them four points. England will beat USA and then a "sporting draw" against us to give them five points and second in the group


----------



## Hollis (Nov 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I think Wales are through. They'll beat Iran to give them four points. England will beat USA and then a "sporting draw" against us to give them five points and second in the group


Tbh - its good its only the top 2 going through.. wasn't it the last Euros when half the 3rd place teams went through to knockout..   Made for a tedious group stage.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm hoping this was a case of stage fright and that Wales will improve in their next games


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> I'm hoping this was a case of stage fright and that Wales will improve in their next games


Well, it was their first World Cup in 64 years!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

USA will make a good showing of themselves against the Lions of England. I'm not sure what happened in the 2nd half today.  I think Wales has been seriously underrated; even by their own fans...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Fucking state of Qatar


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Fucking state of Qatar



There was an American bloke ,  on Twitter ,who was prevented from coming into the stadium because he was wearing a rainbow t-shirt


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> There was an American bloke ,  on Twitter ,who was prevented from coming into the stadium because he was wearing a rainbow t-shirt


he was "detained":










						World Cup 2022: American journalist 'detained' over rainbow shirt ahead of U.S.-Wales match
					

Longtime soccer journalist Grant Wahl said that he was told by security to change out of a shirt with a rainbow pattern around a soccer ball.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> he was "detained":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_One of the security guards told me they were just trying to protect me from fans inside who could harm me for wearing the shirt._


----------



## Athos (Nov 21, 2022)

Do these people going to the games in rainbow hats think that's more powerful than boycotting?  Seems like an empty gesture when they're filling the grounds and creating the atmosphere. They are facilitating the sportswashing.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> USA will make a good showing of themselves against the Lions of England. I'm not sure what happened in the 2nd half today.  I think Wales has been seriously underrated; even by their own fans...


If England and USA play like they did today, then it'll be 4-0.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Idaho said:


> If England and USA play like they did today, then it'll be 4-0.


I disagree. I don't think USA will shutout England quite that badly...


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I disagree. I don't think USA will shutout England quite that badly...


Hey, was there anything made in the states about  Zac Steffen being left out of the squad? He was number one a while back but then again English football has not been kind to him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 21, 2022)

Take that I guess. This was a must not lose game. Still in it. 

Can't see England losing to either of these  tbh.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Take that I guess. This was a must not lose game. Still in it.
> 
> Can't see England losing to either of these  tbh.


I can; if England is overconfident...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Hey, was there anything made in the states about  Zac Steffen being left out of the squad? He was number one a while back but then again English football has not been kind to him.


I think it was felt that he wasn't needed...







						Explained: Why Zack Steffen was snubbed from USMNT's World Cup squad | Goal.com
					

Gregg Berhalter left Zack Steffen off the USMNT's World Cup roster.




					www.goal.com


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2022)

This made me smile


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> When my cousin worked in San Francisco she told her workmates she wasn't looking forward to the length of the flight back to England. They asked her why she didn't drive back instead.


Only a small matter of the Atlantic ocean to navigate


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> This made me smile
> 
> View attachment 352427



Most Americans would probably be shocked that the  I isn't pronounced the same way as it is in iPad. There's probably some that think iRan is an app.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

Athos said:


> Do these people going to the games in rainbow hats think that's more powerful than boycotting?  Seems like an empty gesture when they're filling the grounds and creating the atmosphere. They are facilitating the sportswashing.


Strange place to pick holes, but afaict the two named people involved in this are a journalists and a Welsh football official, so the idea of them boycotting might be moot.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

I like this Ryan fella


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> There was an American bloke ,  on Twitter ,who was prevented from coming into the stadium because he was wearing a rainbow t-shirt


Wear a plainer one over the top then remove it once inside the ground.


----------



## Athos (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Strange place to pick holes, but afaict the two named people involved in this are a journalists and a Welsh football official, so the idea of them boycotting might be moot.


Why moot?  They're fueling the circus.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Wear a plainer one over the top then remove it once inside the ground.


Wear a pink shirt and see what happens


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Only a small matter of the Atlantic ocean to navigate


Plus driving would be a lot slower. Not sure even Hamilton could keep up with a jet.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2022)

Athos said:


> Why moot?  They're fueling the circus.


Because not everyone wants to give up their job to make a political point. 

Because sometimes it might be good to have journalists in bad places covering events. 

Because some people might prefer to make a small protest in person than not go and have nobody protesting there at all.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Wear a plainer one over the top then remove it once inside the ground.


that's what i'd do with my beer...


----------



## Athos (Nov 21, 2022)

strung out said:


> Because not everyone wants to give up their job to make a political point.
> 
> Because sometimes it might be good to have journalists in bad places covering events.
> 
> Because some people might prefer to make a small protest in person than not go and have nobody protesting there at all.


I'm unconvinced. 

Are basic human rights just "a political point"?

Do you think having journalists there is a net benefit in this instance?

Not going would be the protest.  And arguably a more powerful one than wearing a rainbow hat whilst taking part in the sportswashing spectacle.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Athos said:


> I'm unconvinced.
> 
> Are basic human rights just "a political point"?
> 
> ...


So what proactive things are you doing to protest against the World Cup taking place in Qatar?


----------



## Athos (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> So what proactive things are you doing to protest against the World Cup taking place in Qatar?


I'm not going.

And I'm discouraging others from doing so.

I've also written to my club, the FA, and FIFA, as well as my MP, government ministers, and a number of newspapers.

I had hoped to attend the demonstration outside the Qatar Embsay, but currently have covid.

You?

ETA: I'd  forgotten, but I've also done some campaigning in my workplace/union to highlight the issue.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Athos said:


> I'm not going.
> 
> And I'm discouraging others from doing so.
> 
> ...


But you never were going to go, were you?

And what effective means have you employed to actively discourage anyone who wanted to go?


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> But you never were going to go, were you?
> 
> And what effective means have you employed to actively discourage anyone who wanted to go?


I was never going to go to Qatar (or Russia).  But I might well have gone had it been somewhere else.

I've campaigned to persuade others not to go, by drawing attention to the issues in a number of ways, including speaking to fellow fans (directly and indirectly). 

You?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2022)

The issue is the treatment of the people who are there, rather than their behaviour in going. There were, realistically, never going to be no people there.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The issue is the treatment of the people who are there, rather than their behaviour in going. There were, realistically, never going to be no people there.


There needn't be fans there.  They've chosen to go.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> There needn't be fans there.  They've chosen to go.


OK. Let's assume they're total cunts for a moment. Is it all fine?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> I was never going to go to Qatar (or Russia).  But I might well have gone had it been somewhere else.
> 
> I've campaigned to persuade others not to go, by drawing attention to the issues in a number of ways, including speaking to fellow fans (directly and indirectly).
> 
> You?


Well, it's not me getting on my high horse criticising the actions of  journalists and supporters, but apart from providing a forum where people can freely express their criticism of Qatar, FIFA and, indeed, working journalists who are covering the event, I've also decided not to promote it in any way on Brixton  Buzz (we've traditionally given a lot of coverage to the WC*).

I'm not so arrogant to assume that I've had any influence on stopping people who were going to go anyway, though.

_*Actually, I referenced it an article about Dulwich Hamlet, but that was really just my way of saying they they were wrong to screen the games at the club. _


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> OK. Let's assume they're total cunts for a moment. Is it all fine?


That they're prevented from wearing rainbow hats?  No, of course not.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Well, it's not me getting on my high horse criticising the actions of  journalists and supporters, but apart from providing a forum where people can freely express their criticism of Qatar, FIFA and, indeed, working journalists who are covering the event, I've also decided not to promote it in any way on Brixton  Buzz (we've traditionally given a lot of coverage to the WC).
> 
> I'm not so arrogant to assume that I've had any influence on stopping people who were going to go anyway, though.


Are journalists and supporters beyond criticism, then? 

Did you "get on your high horse" to criticise, say, those who broke the cultural boycott of apartheid South Africa?

Thank you for not censoring criticism of Qatar on your boards, and for not promoting their sportswashing.  (That sounds sarcastic, but it's not; I think you've done the right thing.)


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> That they're prevented from wearing rainbow hats?  No, of course not.


OK. So to what extent would you say the fact that they might be cunts is the headline issue?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> Are journalists and supporters beyond criticism, then?


Practically, tens of thousands of fans were *always *going to travel to the tournament, so how the fuck are we going to know what happens to them if there's no journalists there to report on what they see?


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> OK. So to what extent would you say the fact that they might be cunts is the headline issue?


I haven't called then cunts. I've questioned whether, if they really care about human rights, they'd have been better boycotting the event, rather than wearing rainbow hats.  That is a headline issue.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Practically, tens of thousands of fans were *always *going to travel to the tournament, so how the fuck are we going to know what happens to them if there's no journalists there to report on what they see?


That thousands of people were "always going to" do something shitty doesn't make it any less shitty.

We'd have found out by those people putting it on social media.  Like where most of the reports have actually come from.

I don't buy the idea that a significant proportion of the press are there reluctantly, for the greater good of reporting human rights issues.  Most of them are like the fans that chose to attend; they care more about football than human rights (though some might have the excuse that they'd lose their job if they refused).

Of course, people are free to do what they like, but they can hardly be surprised if people criticise their hypocritical gestures.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2022)

Is every game thread going to turn into a similar argument? Does anyone think everybody doesn't know about how shitty the situation is but it's maybe a TINY bit more nuanced than _if you're part of the problem then you 100% cannot be part of the solution_? 

Argue like fuck in the 'Drawing the line' thread but like it or not the football is happening and I'd rather like to watch it without being berated.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Is every game thread going to turn into a similar argument? Does anyone think everybody doesn't know about how shitty the situation is but it's maybe a TINY bit more nuanced than _if you're part of the problem then you 100% cannot be part of the solution_?
> 
> Argue like fuck in the 'Drawing the line' thread but like it or not the football is happening and I'd rather like to watch it without being berated.


For the record, it was editor who raised the issue of rainbow hats on this thread.

And nobody is berating you.  Not least of all because watching it on TV is a bit different from going there; like you say, there's nuance.


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2022)

Well, guess he won't be dropping Moore again any time soon anyway.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 22, 2022)

Tbf there have been times in the qualifying matches that Wales has looked better without him, but if you haven't got Allen's movement and you're playing as well drilled a defence, you need Moore as a talisman up front. I thought it was one of Moore's best showings in a Wales shirt. 

Onwards and upwards. Not losing is a hell of a lot more important than not winning. (Bale would have scored but for that late foul against him though, eh? )


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> I like this Ryan fella



Promo for his TV show about Wrexham.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Promo for his TV show about Wrexham.


Sure. But they're not the Wales team. About to take on the USA.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> For the record, it was editor who raised the issue of rainbow hats on this thread.
> 
> And nobody is berating you.  Not least of all because watching it on TV is a bit different from going there; like you say, there's nuance.


And it's you that's fucking gone on and n and on about it, hypocritically moralising away and condemning supporters while doing absolutely fuck all to change anything yourself.

Enough already.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> And it's you that's fucking gone on and n and on about it, hypocritically moralising away and condemning supporters while doing absolutely fuck all to change anything yourself.
> 
> Enough already.


I've not gone on about it, other than in response to you and others.

There's no hypocrisy in my position.

And I've told you what I've done to try to change it.

As for "moralising", I don't think taking a moral stand is a bad thing


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2022)

Kieffer Moore used to play for us in non-league and Cooper moved him on as he didn't fancy him


----------



## Idaho (Nov 22, 2022)

Athos said:


> I've not gone on about it, other than in response to you and others.
> 
> There's no hypocrisy in my position.
> 
> ...


Immovable grumpy object is hit by unstoppable grumpy force. Net result, two grumpy people feel more cross.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Immovable grumpy object is hit by unstoppable grumpy force. Net result, two grumpy people feel more cross.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Immovable grumpy object is hit by unstoppable grumpy force. Net result, two grumpy people feel more cross.



That'll be like  Maguire and Ronaldo if England Portugal meet.


----------

